# Pre-Purchase Questions



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

The Roamio is two hundred plus fifteen a month. For that I get the unit, remote and don't need to buy anything else?? I'm in a nursing home and use their WiFi. Do I need the Internet with Roamio? If so, how do I get the signal via coax? I no longer have a cable box. TV plugged into the wall picks up BulkTV.

I won't be accessing Netflix or any other service. This is strictly for recording purposes. I want to watch commercial-free, when I want as interruptions are common, plus I want to rewind if I miss something. (I had Comcast with their DVR service and loved it. Didn't like the $105 monthly fee).

(I need to run this by the maintenance guy for approval plus they'll hook it all up for me. If cables are needed, I need to buy them in advance. )

The Roamio is disc-less, right, using HDD? I can record on one channel and watch another? I'd like to preset it to tape at 10:00 AM but at 10:30 AM I want to watch another channel. Can I preprogram it to tape daily at the same time? Weekly same time and channel as in a series?

I'm ready to order but need to be sure this is right for me. 

Thank you


----------



## twylie (Apr 6, 2014)

Correct on the pricing and what you'd need to make it work. Big question is which cable provider and if they can supply a cable card. If so, you will be fine with the basic Roamio. If you're talking OTA (over the air) signal to feed the tuner in the Roamio, you can likely pick up network channels depending on your location and antenna. 

You will need an internet connection but locally provided wifi may be sufficient to register and allow the box to phone home for updates and guide data. 

The Roamio uses an internal hard drive. Even the basic unit provides 4 tuners so you can record multiple programs at once or record 3 and watch one live. 

It can be set to record a regular program time and channel ( season pass in TiVo terminology), or more flexibly set a wish list that keys on title, actor, keyword, etc. it's very flexible and almost certainly will accomplish what you want as far as pre programmed recording goes.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo Roamio also has built-in Wifi. It needs the internet for guide data, subscription services, etc.

If your Wifi has some policy that needs a browser to allow access, it may not be possible for it to connect.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

twylie said:


> Correct on the pricing and what you'd need to make it work. Big question is which cable provider and if they can supply a cable card. If so, you will be fine with the basic Roamio. If you're talking OTA (over the air) signal to feed the tuner in the Roamio, you can likely pick up network channels depending on your location and antenna.
> 
> You will need an internet connection but locally provided wifi may be sufficient to register and allow the box to phone home for updates and guide data.
> .


BulkTV and I doubt they can provide the card. We don't have a cable box. We just plug into the wall and BulkTV is on our sets.

OTA depends on location and antenna. I assume the antenna is on our roof. I know Bulk is a reseller of DirectTV but I don't know how they set it up to be accessed on every TV set. We get about thirty channels and I'd want to record just a couple like Food Network, Animal Planet and another cable channel whose name escapes me. Theft aren't Network channels, just cable but I need to record them.

If I sign up and buy the unit and it can't be set up to catch the Wifi signal, can I cancel and get a full refund?

If TiVo isn't compatible, do you have other suggestions? I need a disc-less recorder compatible with my system.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo Roamio also has built-in Wifi. It needs the internet for guide data, subscription services, etc.
> 
> If your Wifi has some policy that needs a browser to allow access, it may not be possible for it to connect.


I open a browser window, go to the login page, enter username and password, and I'm connected


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

SickSquirrel said:


> I open a browser window, go to the login page, enter username and password, and I'm connected


This wouldn't work since Tivo does not have a browser to use the login page. The only connection for wifi/wireless is in the network settings to connect to routers or servers to connect to the secured network.

Alternative is to just use an ethernet cable.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Alternative is to just use an ethernet cable.


'Splain more, please. Ethernet cable connects to the TiVo. The other end goes ...?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Can you share an internet connection from PC like in the old days? It sounds like sick squirrel has a PC or laptop.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

SickSquirrel said:


> 'Splain more, please. Ethernet cable connects to the TiVo. The other end goes ...?


Perhaps an ethernet port in the wall, or a PC which is connected via Wifi.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sounds to me like an older Series 1 or 2 TiVo with direct analog RF coax inputs is in order for this fine gentleman.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

SickSquirrel said:


> BulkTV and I doubt they can provide the card. We don't have a cable box. We just plug into the wall and BulkTV is on our sets.


I had never heard of BulkTV before this post.



SickSquirrel said:


> OTA depends on location and antenna. I assume the antenna is on our roof. I know Bulk is a reseller of DirectTV but I don't know how they set it up to be accessed on every TV set. We get about thirty channels and I'd want to record just a couple like Food Network, Animal Planet and another cable channel whose name escapes me. Theft aren't Network channels, just cable but I need to record them.


A quick Google search leads me to the same conclusion that you have some sort of repackaged satellite TV, which is not compatible with modern Tivos such as Premiere and Roamio.



SickSquirrel said:


> If I sign up and buy the unit and it can't be set up to catch the Wifi signal, can I cancel and get a full refund?


From your previous answers, it seems like the Wifi is going to be a no-go, unless you can figure out some other solution. I would think that there would be some way that you could use a router in your room to bridge to the provided Wifi connection. Perhaps then you could authorize through your computer or tablet, and establish connectivity for "wired" devices.



SickSquirrel said:


> If TiVo isn't compatible, do you have other suggestions? I need a disc-less recorder compatible with my system.


I am a bit confused by the "disc-less" designation. I am going to assume that you mean something that doesn't use removable discs. While there was a brief period of time that you could get DVD-based TV recorders, those were neither popular, nor do I think they are on the market any longer.

I would also be interested to know what sort of TV you are connecting to. If we are talking about a standard-definition TV, then I would look for some sort of older DVR with lifetime service included. I have a couple of ReplayTVs kicking around that would fit the bill. Others have mentioned that older-generation Tivos would work as well.

If you need an HD-DVR for satellite, I am unaware of anything you can get that is not provided by the satellite company. Based on this page ( https://www.bulktv.com/choice/ ), I presume that you can get them to provide you a standard DirecTV DVR, which is not bad.

Hopefully, I haven't lost you yet. My last suggestion may be a little of a dark horse...

You've said that there is no cable box, and that the coax goes straight into the TV set. If that is accurate, then I suspect that some sort of HDhomerun from Silicon Dust might work. That would be a very different setup that would likely also involve an WIFI router as a bridge, and you'd end up watching TV either through an Xbox 360, PS3 or some sort of computer.

I wish that I knew more about the system, but unfortunately, I don't think that the Roamio is the answer in your case.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Here is an alternative for Tivo DVRs.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Magnavox-HDD-DVR-and-DVD-Recorder-with-Digital-Tuner-500GB/20710258

You can record, make and play DVDs and I doubt it requires the internet at all.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Perhaps an ethernet port in the wall, or a PC which is connected via Wifi.


I have a Win laptop or an iPad, neither of which can be connected all the time or even the times I watch tv. There just isn't enough room to keep either out and connected and safely out of the way.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ncfoster said:


> I had never heard of BulkTV before this post.
> 
> A quick Google search leads me to the same conclusion that you have some sort of repackaged satellite TV, which is not compatible with modern Tivos such as Premiere and Roamio.
> 
> ...


No disc meant the DVR had a hard drive. I tried a Magnavox ***533*** but it could not be hooked up to work. Maintenance spent ninety minutes setting it up and testing. DVR played, TV worked but it wouldn't record via remote to direct programming. I'd been told it was the only DVR that worked without the internet.

I do get what you are saying. I appear stupid but five years ago, before I became ill, I had 150+ websites all hand-coded and I did other coding. Hooking up a DVD or component was easy. But I lost significant memory so most of this is new to me.

TiVo was a suggestion but it appears I'm not compatible. I was told to look into Channel Master. I did some research but I have to ask maintenance about OTA and HDMI connector. My tv is 8-10 years old so isn't as technology savvy as newer sets. It's a Sharp 19" flat screen with a built-in DVD player. Several years old but wasn't used much.

I don't believe there is a coax cable. TV plugs into the wall but that's it. Cable box is gone. How BulkTV gets to us is a mystery. They were here several days wiring and drilling so I assume it's a wireless connection.

I guess TiVo isn't for me unless I look for older, used systems. If you have any suggestions on where I might find one compatible with my TV, needs no internet and can record BulkTV, please tell me. I mention the last item as all the DVR units I found online would record network tv but not cable. Some programs I like are on small stations.

Thank you


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Here is an alternative for Tivo DVRs.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Magnavox-HDD-DVR-and-DVD-Recorder-with-Digital-Tuner-500GB/20710258
> 
> You can record, make and play DVDs and I doubt it requires the internet at all.


That's the 535. I tried the 533 but it wouldn't work with my tv.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

They way you describe Bulk TV and what I've read from the website, it seems to me that the DirecTV signals come into the building via satellite, and they have equipment on site to modulate the various satellite channels to traditional cable frequencies. I say this since you've indicated there is no box at the TV. I assume you just turn on the TV and use the TV remote to change channels? The coax connection would be a screw-on connector to the back of the TV.

The question is whether they are using analog or digital QAM to do this. If it's analog, the Roamio's won't work at all. Does the TV service have any HD ( High Definition) channels? How many channels do you get? Are they all numbered less than 100? If it is Analog, an older Series 2 dual Tuner might be an option.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

tatergator1 said:


> They way you describe Bulk TV and what I've read from the website, it seems to me that the DirecTV signals come into the building via satellite, and they have equipment on site to modulate the various satellite channels to traditional cable frequencies. I say this since you've indicated there is no box at the TV. I assume you just turn on the TV and use the TV remote to change channels? The coax connection would be a screw-on connector to the back of the TV.
> 
> The question is whether they are using analog or digital QAM to do this. If it's analog, the Roamio's won't work at all. Does the TV service have any HD ( High Definition) channels? How many channels do you get? Are they all numbered less than 100? If it is Analog, an older Series 2 dual Tuner might be an option.


Having looked at the BulkTV website, it seems to me that it is HD. So, that would lead one to believe that it is QAM. However, the fact that they seem to offer the DirecTV HD DVRs suggests something else entirely.

The part that really baffles me is that he says that he can record network shows, but not the other channels. This leads me to believe that there is either some sort of combination of OTA and satellite, or some sort of in-house encryption of the non-network channels.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

SickSquirrel said:


> No disc meant the DVR had a hard drive. I tried a Magnavox ***533*** but it could not be hooked up to work. Maintenance spent ninety minutes setting it up and testing. DVR played, TV worked but it wouldn't record via remote to direct programming. I'd been told it was the only DVR that worked without the internet.


I'm afraid that I am not well-versed in these offerings. I presume that this is what you tried?: http://www.magnavox.com/product/feature.php?id=115 Maybe someone else has more experience with these than I do.



SickSquirrel said:


> I do get what you are saying. I appear stupid but five years ago, before I became ill, I had 150+ websites all hand-coded and I did other coding. Hooking up a DVD or component was easy. But I lost significant memory so most of this is new to me.


I hope that I have not come across as patronizing. No judgment here.



SickSquirrel said:


> TiVo was a suggestion but it appears I'm not compatible. I was told to look into Channel Master. I did some research but I have to ask maintenance about OTA and HDMI connector. My tv is 8-10 years old so isn't as technology savvy as newer sets. It's a Sharp 19" flat screen with a built-in DVD player. Several years old but wasn't used much.


Before Googling it, I was unaware that Channel Master had a DVR offering. I was only aware of their antenna offerings. It looks to be OTA only, which may or may not suit your needs (it seems that you want to record cable channels as well). If it is the one described here: http://www.cnet.com/products/channel-master-dvr-plus/ , it appears to require an internet connection.

If you can tell us anything else about the Sharp TV, it would be helpful. Do you know the model number? When you say flat screen, do you mean LCD panel, or just an older tube that has little curve to the front? Is it HD or a standard definition set? I seem to recall that there were in-between models that were LCD standard definition TVs, but they did have a built-in DVD player. Something 8-10 years old would seem likely to be in that category.

If you are working with a standard-definition set, I honestly cannot recommend ReplayTVs highly-enough. They are fantastic. As far as I know, you can still use a phone-connection for guide-data, but I haven't looked into it lately. Figuring out a way to get it on the internet would still probably be the best way to go.



SickSquirrel said:


> I don't believe there is a coax cable. TV plugs into the wall but that's it. Cable box is gone. How BulkTV gets to us is a mystery. They were here several days wiring and drilling so I assume it's a wireless connection.


Drilling would imply to me the opposite, that they needed to run wires. With all of the tiny HDMI devices like ChromeCast that are available now, I wouldn't be surprised at anything, though.



SickSquirrel said:


> I guess TiVo isn't for me unless I look for older, used systems. If you have any suggestions on where I might find one compatible with my TV, needs no internet and can record BulkTV, please tell me. I mention the last item as all the DVR units I found online would record network tv but not cable. Some programs I like are on small stations.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

I spoke to maintenance today. He says we are satellite and my tv has HDMI. I emailed BulkTV last night since they offer DVR solutions. They say the TiVo will work with them through Zap2It. My big concern is getting the Zap Guide into my tv to choose programs to record. It would seem I need an internet connection, no? I'm waiting to hear back. They may have a USB wifi connection in their box and I'd buy that. 

That seems to be my best choice. I assume Roamio is the TiVo option for me. I'll ask them that, too.

I'll post once I hear back. I see a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo models Roamio, the older Premiere and Series 3 will not work with satellite, only Antenna, analog cable or digital cable. Output is through composite (analog, Yellow RCA, with white/red audio), component (Green/Blue/Red with white/red audio) or HDMI. There are no coax outputs.

There are older models of Tivo Series 2 that will work with satellite, but they are analog video recorders and would require a box for satellite or digital cable which would convert digital signals to analog. To control the box, Tivo will use an IR cable to send remote signals to the box and change channels. Its a much slower process but it works most of the time.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo models Roamio, the older Premiere and Series 3 will not work with satellite, only Antenna, analog cable or digital cable. Output is through composite (analog, Yellow RCA, with white/red audio), component (Green/Blue/Red with white/red audio) or HDMI. There are no coax outputs.
> 
> There are older models of Tivo Series 2 that will work with satellite, but they are analog video recorders and would require a box for satellite or digital cable which would convert digital signals to analog. To control the box, Tivo will use an IR cable to send remote signals to the box and change channels. Its a much slower process but it works most of the time.


I just read this and believe you as it makes perfect sense. I'd need to buy more and complicate my life for a crappy, slow process,

The BulkTV person, who you'd assume knows their ****, says, _"If you would like to purchase a Tivo then you will be able to set it up with Zap2it and you would be able to record programming then. The site for zap2it is www.zap2it.com. You will need to provide the zip code and you will see the property in a list of properties. Once you pick that then you will be able to set up your Tivo to provide you a guide for your television and it will allow you to record programming also. "_

*snap*. Easy as pie, right? No mention if the internet is needed, no mention of cables or boxes. Just pick and viola! You're all set.

Y'all know more about TiVo than they do. It seems they are leading customers down the wrong road.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo gets guide data info from Tribune Media. Zap2it.com also gets it from Tribune. There is no choice to select which source to get its guide data. You just run Guided Setup and provide your zipcode for its setting up. Tivo also has the option of using the phone to obtain the guide data (slow option) with fewer service options (just enough options for basic functions) than using ethernet/wireless networking. With Premiere and Roamio, you would have to buy a phone adapter to use the phone (analog phone lines only, digital phones do not work.)

You can get older models with lifetime Tivo service for less then what you can pay for a newer model on sites such as ebay.com.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo gets guide data info from Tribune Media. Zap2it.com also gets it from Tribune. There is no choice to select which source to get its guide data. You just run Guided Setup and provide your zipcode for its setting up. Tivo also has the option of using the phone to obtain the guide data (slow option) with fewer service options (just enough options for basic functions) than using ethernet/wireless networking. With Premiere and Roamio, you would have to buy a phone adapter to use the phone (analog phone lines only, digital phones do not work.)
> 
> You can get older models with lifetime Tivo service for less then what you can pay for a newer model on sites such as ebay.com.


Thank you. I need a phone connection, analog. I know there is a landline connection behind my bed. That's the old-fashioned connection for corded phones. I could get that activated. I could then buy an adapter (how much and where) to use the Roamio. In theory that solves the need for the internet. I could then get the guide on my tv to find programs to record.

I could also find a TiVo on eBay but which model do I seek? And once I find this unit, which TiVo package do I want?

For phone service, must I go through the phone company or can I use Comcast's phone service? The latter is cheaper but I have to check on analog service.

Now I feel closer than ever.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

SickSquirrel said:


> Thank you. I need a phone connection, analog. I know there is a landline connection behind my bed. That's the old-fashioned connection for corded phones. I could get that activated. I could then buy an adapter (how much and where) to use the Roamio. In theory that solves the need for the internet. I could then get the guide on my tv to find programs to record.


Good to know that there is at least the option of a landline. Hopefully, it is fully analog, not some sort of digital Voice over IP line.



SickSquirrel said:


> I could also find a TiVo on eBay but which model do I seek? And once I find this unit, which TiVo package do I want?


While some people have had some problems with the Roamios, I think the consensus is that they are the best units that Tivo has produced. They are certainly faster than the Premieres. I don't have a lot of experience with the generations before that, since I didn't have them.

The USB-to-phone adapter description that I see only references the Tivo HD, and Tivo Premiere, not the Roamios, but I wouldn't be surprised if that just hasn't been updated. https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/usb-phone-adapter

If your needs are simple, I'd try to pick up a Premiere that already has lifetime service on it through eBay. If you are worried about being frustrated by a device that is known to get slow at times (and someone can confirm that the USB-to-phone adapter will work on a Roamio), I would get a base model Roamio.

I suggest the basic model, because: 1) it allows OTA or cable, so if one route doesn't work, you will have more flexibility to try the other. The higher-end models only do cable; 2) I don't think that you are going to be able to use most of the higher-end features of the Roamio, like streaming, given your internet situation; and 3) you can always upgrade the storage if you have to.

Final note on this: The original generation Premieres will let you connect BOTH cable and an antenna at the same time. For some people, this is enough of a reason to stick with a Premiere. It might be more complicated than it is worth in your scenario. But, if someone is coming in to connect it up for you, connecting both at once COULD be a worthwhile endeavor.



SickSquirrel said:


> For phone service, must I go through the phone company or can I use Comcast's phone service? The latter is cheaper but I have to check on analog service.


I think any Comcast offering is going to be Voice-over-IP/digital, so I wouldn't go that route.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I would take a few minutes and actually call TiVo before I spent any money. You need to confirm that they actually will be able to provide guide data for this service. There are many services that provide TV to commercial businesses, such as a nursing home, that may not do business with home customers. You need to confirm that Tivo actually supports them. 

And if they do support them, you need to c confirm that the channel lineup matches what you receive. Make sure that what TiVo thinks is channel 7 is what you see as channel 7. Check a number of channels, especially those that are not normal over the air channels like USA and ESPN.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Series 3/HD and earlier models still have modems to connect to a phone line, so a phone adapter is not needed.
Only Premiere and Roamio.

Where are you located?


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Series 3/HD and earlier models still have modems to connect to a phone line, so a phone adapter is not needed.
> Only Premiere and Roamio.
> 
> Where are you located?


New Bedford, Mass.

So let's see if I have this right (it changes daily!). I want Premiere, not Roamio. Do I want XL, 2, 3 4? Or does it matter? (I'll have, at the most, 20-30 hours taped)

Premiere Model (??), no adapter. Analog phone jack -- how do I find out if it's analog? They were installed in the 60's and never upgraded from what they think. I need to be sure. (maintenance just told me in the 15 years he's been here nothing has been upgraded)

The TiVo will plug into the TV then a phone cord will go from TiVo to the jack. I'll then be able to bring up Zap2It (the guide) to find programs to tape.

Adapter not needed


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

SickSquirrel said:


> So let's see if I have this right (it changes daily!). I want Premiere, not Roamio. Do I want XL, 2, 3 4? Or does it matter? (I'll have, at the most, 20-30 hours taped)


Series 3 Tivos are a separate thing. They support HD, but are older.

Premieres come in many variations. I wouldn't worry about XL with the recording needs that you've stated. Standard Premieres have 2 tuners. If there is a 4 in the model number, there are 4 tuners. That will control how many shows you can watch or record at one time.



SickSquirrel said:


> Premiere Model (??), no adapter. Analog phone jack -- how do I find out if it's analog? They were installed in the 60's and never upgraded from what they think. I need to be sure. (maintenance just told me in the 15 years he's been here nothing has been upgraded)


If they are regular old phone jacks that have not been touched since the 60s, they are POTS (plain old telephone service), which is analog. Now that I think about it, you asked about getting service through Comcast before. If they lock down your TV and internet options, Comcast phone is not going to be in the cards either, I'm sure.

Premiere DOES need the USB adapter.



SickSquirrel said:


> The TiVo will plug into the TV then a phone cord will go from TiVo to the jack. I'll then be able to bring up Zap2It (the guide) to find programs to tape.
> 
> Adapter not needed


You shouldn't need to worry about the "Zap2It" stuff if you are able to connect your Tivo to a phone line or the internet.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you. BulkTV told me _*The property is being set up with Zap2it. If you would like to purchase a Tivo then you will be able to set it up with Zap2it and you would be able to record programming then*_*.

*

I guess they feel it is the only online guide geared toward our channels.

You say I need a USB adapter. How it that connected? USB port on the Premiere to the tv??? My tv has no USB ports.

I want Premiere 2 with a USB Adapter. I'll search eBay, Amazon and ultimately TiVo dot com. I want to get a feel for pricing.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its a phone adapter which connects the phone line to the USB port on the Tivo. There may be another dilemma, since its internet over the phone, much slower... There has been a few Tivo users which still use the phone and they had problems with it.

Series 3 and earlier models still have a modem built-in and that is what's needed to connect via the phone line. Premiere and Roamio does not, hence the phone adapter.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

I just did an Amazon, eBay and Google search and found almost nothing. I think I saw it on Amazon and TiVo dot but nowhere else. Lots of remotes, tons of Series 4 but 2 is elusive. I'll start over with 4 and see what I find. I found the adapter on TiVo dot. I saw other USB adapters but some were G, some network, some wireless. I don't want to buy the wrong thing to save ten bucks. 

Off on a Series 4 hunt. Fun Friday night


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TiVo Phone Line Adapter for TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL

$39.99

Compatible with TiVo Premiere 
Compatible with TiVo Premiere XL
NOT compatible with Premiere4, XL4, or Elite

Premiere and XL are 2 tuner models works with Antenna and cable. 
Premiere4 and 4XL are 4 tuner only works with digital cable with cable card.

---

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/usb-phone-adapter 
$29.99


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

Oy.

TiVo Premiere 4
$249.99 $124.99

4 tuners to record 4 shows at once
Up to 75 HD hours
TiVo® Standard remote
*Supports digital cable channels only*
Searches TV & web apps simultaneously
Online & mobile scheduling

I'm not digital; I'm satellite


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

Off to search for Premiere. Original unit. Not upgrade to 2 or beyond.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

TiVo Premiere

2 tuners to record 2 shows at once
Up to 75 HD hours
TiVo® Standard remote
_Supports analog, digital, and over-the-air channels_
Searches cable TV & web apps simultaneously
Online & mobile scheduling
Replaces your cable box*

I'm satellite. If I use the USB adapter, does it convert satellite to analog?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The adapter is only for the phone line not TV source. Any satellite is not compatible with Series 3/Premiere/Roamio models. You would have to go to Series 2 models as they are the last to support satellite.

I have a working Series 2, single tuner with lifetime which I have retired, modem was never used. We can negotiate costs.


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

I will send a PM


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> Any satellite is not compatible with Series 3/Premiere/Roamio models. You would have to go to Series 2 models as they are the last to support satellite.


But it's not really satellite. It's a company that resells DirecTV, but maps the channels directly. There is no sat. receiver involved. They are either being remapped to OTA or QAM for tuning via the TV itself.

I still say, I'd be worried about getting guide data from Tivo. BulkTV sells to businesses, not to individual households. From their website:



> Unlike other providers, Bulk TV & Internet offers flexible À la carte programming, which means you can customize your channel lineup.


That means, in theory every business they sell to could have a different channel lineup. That's why I suggest calling Tivo to confirm they can provide the guide data.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

midas said:


> That means, in theory every business they sell to could have a different channel lineup. That's why I suggest calling Tivo to confirm they can provide the guide data.


I think this is an excellent idea. At Mom's large retirement center, they had a similar set-up as they moved from the city-owned system to a satellite one. There were limited channels, but that small lineup changed a year after the facility switched, with a number of channel changes.

I too would call Tivo.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

SickSquirrel said:


> Thank you. BulkTV told me _*The property is being set up with Zap2it. If you would like to purchase a Tivo then you will be able to set it up with Zap2it and you would be able to record programming then*_*.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


It is possible that Tivo will not provide exactly the guide data that you need. I have only personally heard of using Zap2It for ReplayTVs, but I would not be surprised if it could be made to work on a Tivo. Outside my expertise, though.

Unless I am mistaken, none of the 2-tuner Premieres have the number 2 in them. That is just the base Premiere model.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Sounds to me like an older Series 1 or 2 TiVo with direct analog RF coax inputs is in order for this fine gentleman.


As you can see, I suggested this route many posts ago, knowing this is a re-modulated hybrid satellite/cable/OTA commercial system, a la' LodgeNet, etc. Why you ran this poor fellow through the wringer is beyond me. The Premiere could also work as suggested but the main issue could be if he has QAM (digital) channels which would then mean he'd need a cablecard to map channels correctly, and I highly doubt BulkTV supports cablecards. If they're all analog, he may be ok "if" as you say, TiVo has the correct lineup.

His best bet is actually a PC with windows media center and a tuner that supports ATSC, analog and QAM channels because he can download any area guide and then customize and remap the channels within the guide as he sees fit. This solution may be too complicated to setup and maintain though.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

SickSquirrel said:


> Thank you. BulkTV told me _*The property is being set up with Zap2it. If you would like to purchase a Tivo then you will be able to set it up with Zap2it and you would be able to record programming then*_*.
> *
> 
> I guess they feel it is the only online guide geared toward our channels.


Previously it was possible to link a TiVo to Zap2it. This functionality has become broken more recently. Zap2it now says it won't work, which is true because it doesn't.

Sorry we are all raining on your parade


----------



## SickSquirrel (Apr 8, 2014)

I keep forgetting to come back and thank y'all for your help. And, I'm not a he but a she, born this way. The nickname Squirrel was given to me fifteen years ago due to (****over 21 only, sorry y'all****). 

I'm close to getting my TiVo. Phone line activated within twenty hours. New remote auctions on eBay have possibilities. Just finalizing the deal and making sure it will work here.


----------

